# $1,000 at wal mart What do you get



## Eweber2112 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am not new to the concept of prepping however i will admit that i lack the long term food items. I was wondering if you had 1,000 dollars and were going to spend it at wal mart for your preps what would you get. i have fire arms and ammo and reloading, I have camping gear and alternate cooking and heating already set up. 

I guess the real question is where do you spend the money first. My thinking was to build up a 3 month supply and then see what you have left. I am prepping for myself and my 10 yr old son who is autistic. I am in the process of relocating to Ohio and will be able to do this in about a month. any advice you give will be appreciated. I have been a lurker for years but am now ready to get into this.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

First, if I were relocating now, I would look at the most important thing that you can't get from Walmart: an independent water source, such as a spring, a well, a river, a creek, a lake.... You get the idea.

I relocated before I got into prepping, and having easy access to a water source never occurred to me. That was my biggest mistake.

But back to your question:

You need to make a plan.

I could easily spend $1000 tomorrow, and I have been doing this for a couple years. I generally know what I want to get next when I get the money, because I have prioritized my needs. But my next items on my priority list are probably very different from yours.

Sounds like you have started on shelter and security. I would work on water and food next.

Here is a sample list of relative priorities. Reasonable people will change the order around. Make your own evaluations:

Water - Storage (unless you have a source, as mentioned above)
Food - Short term (ready-to-eat, such as canned goods; camp cooking equipment; fire starters; fuel)
Shelter (including heating, cooling; lighting)
Water - Filtration & Purification
Food - Long term / bulk / vitamins
Medical supplies
Sanitation needs
Security
Food - Replenishables (e.g., seeds, hunting, trapping, fishing)
Information (book resources)
Precious metals
Training


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Check out their website. They have Augason Farms 30 day LT freeze dried food kits on their website for less than the Augason site. Plus free shipping! For $200 you could get 2 kits and feed you and your boy for a month. For $1000 you could get 10 kits (150 days for 2 people).

That is just an idea if you are stuck on shopping at Walmart.

As far as what to get first... Are you new to prepping or are you revamping your preps?


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

So, to directly answer your question, if I were in your place (as I currently understand it), I would buy at Walmart:

Water jugs to store enough water for 1 gallon per person for 2 weeks. For you, just 28 gallons.
Canned goods for 2 weeks: meats, vegetables, fruits...stuff you will eat...better yet, stuff you are willing to eat cold. For example, I have no problem eating ravioli straight from a can. Thus, that is a great RTE food for me.
water filtration (although I'm not sure Walmart is a good place for that--read the labels on their water filter products--there is better stuff available, but something is better than nothing)
a few 20 pound bags of rice, and beans, too
first aid kit; over the counter pain killers, antiseptic creams, oral care products, extra band aids...
toilet paper; paper towels; plastic trash bags
tools (and duct tape!)
back packs or duffel bags to store your preps in so that they are mobile (you may get to the point where it is better to "bug in" than "bug out", but if you are just starting to buy, then you are not there yet. Consider having a blackout bag with flashlights, batteries, candles, etc.; a first aid bag with all your medical supplies...etc.)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

To add to the above replies, just buy more of what you normally eat. Many items have a six month or more shelf life and if you eat it regular anyway rotating would not be a problem. I'm sure your son would rather have the normal foods that he likes anyway. Walmart has shelf stable milk that can be kept for 6-12 months and does not need to be in the frig. The rule of thumb is buy what you eat and eat what you buy.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When you threw in the autistic son that changed the whole dynamic we are talking about. I have two grandkids who have both autism and developmental delays. Coming from that background, I understand that you may also have issues with medications for your child. How many months out do you have his meds covered? I have to assume he is under doctors care. If any of his meds are under the 30 and 90 day generic varieties where you pay either $4 or $10 I would have my physician write me scripts for 90 pills of each with refills. Build up a long term supply of meds so you don't get yourself in a bind. Fill them monthly for 90 days until you are covered for at least a year. 

Does your boy have food restrictions. I know that many kids with autism have some food allergies and or reactions to certain foods. Take that into consideration when planning your food supplies. Good luck to you on your move and I hope you are moving close to family or close friends. YOu will need them. GB


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Where you live will determine a lot of what you need. Here are the basics: 

Shelter that not only provides comfort; but, also security. 
A way to preserve food that includes gathering and creating a replenishable food source. 
Clean water for cooking and cleaning - the diseases immediately following an event can usually be attributed to lack of clean water and sanitation. For me, this means a camp stove and a camp toilet (with plenty of supplies and a way / place to safely empty the camp toilet)
Septic / sanitation - a way to dispose of not only what should go down the toilet; but, also garbage (rodents, dogs, etc. that can carry diseases).
A way to protect family and preps

In our situation, had we just moved here and had the $1,000 to spend, I'd start with this:

16 Qt Canner 
Large Water Bath pot
Ten cases of pint canning jars and five cases of quart canning jars.
Buckets for holding and hauling things
Life/safety medications
Heirloom non-GMO seeds that will keep for several years

And, if I had absolutely no idea what to do next, I'd go to this list.
*20 Items to kick start your food storage plan* (decent article for the beginner, worth the read)
20 pounds of rice
20 pounds of beans
20 cans of veggies
20 cans of fruit
20 cans of meat
4 pounds of oats
2 large jars of peanut butter
2 large jars of Tang or other powdered drink
5 pounds of powdered milk
5 pounds of salt
10 pounds of pancake mix
2 pounds of honey and 2 large jars of jam
10 pounds of pasta
10 jars or cans of spaghetti sauce
20 cans of soup or broth
1 large jug of oil
Spices and condiments
5 pounds of coffee or 100 tea bags
2 large bags of hard candies
LED flashlight and extra batteries
The article left off a few things I think are important:
Dog / cat food - that needs to be on the list
Manual can opener (at least two)
Pots and pans to use on a camp or rocket stove
And my personal favorite - septic friendly toilet paper


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I keep a list of what I would buy at different stores if the SHTF on my PDA at all times, most of these items are items that I do stock up on regularly basis and would just seek to top off on if it HTF.

Walmart:
•	____Ammo
•	____Cleaning kits
•	____Fishing gear
•	____Camp Stove
•	____Lanterns
•	____Propane Fuel
•	____Lantern fuel mantels
•	____Flashlights
•	____Clothing 
•	____Assorted Food
•	____First Aid Supplies
•	____Fuel Oil
•	____Car Batteries
•	____Two way radios
•	____Batteries
•	____Gas Cans
•	____Water Cans
•	____Long Term Storage Fuel if availabl
•	____Deer Bait
•	____ Seeds

$1000


----------



## Eweber2112 (Jul 7, 2013)

awesome replies and a big help. I have been around the scene for awhile and my wife was very into it but unfortunately i lost her to a car accident last year. I have a location in mind that is about .6 acres and has a stream running through it. I used wal mart just to help me visualize a little easier.

My son does have certain quirks that i have to deal with including being very structured in his food choices however canned pastas and chilis are OK in his mind. His only medication thank goodness is something to wind to help him calm down to sleep and if nescessary i can substitute natural meds even though they arent as effective. 

Thanks


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I can speak for the rest of the board - our condolences on the loss of your wife.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The walmart here has colt 6920's in stock for $1100, just to throw that out there...

for the OP, meds, water, food, wool socks n waterproof clothes.. really stock up on any meds that kid needs, as thats a game ender.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

If you aren't stuck on Wal-Mart, I would consider Costco instead. It won't look quite so abnormal for one and two, you can buy things that are already in bulk, like cans of chili, toilet paper, etc.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We stuck to regular foods as much as possible. The only difference is that we'll use canned chicken instead of hamburger. We bought some one pound canned hams at Wal-Mart too. I'd also buy a camp stove at Wal-Mart too.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the lists from the other board members, just pick & choose what fits for you & your son. With kids, the more normal you can make things for them, the less crazy they'll make you  I keep lots of Kool Aid, Nestle Quick, sweets, & my kids favorite storable foods. We tried new ways of eating the cheap & easily stored foods like beans & rice. Our kids aren't big rice eaters, but they love fried rice, sweet & sour rice, & rice with gravy on it so that's what we store. Play around with things & get creative


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

FatTire said:


> The walmart here has colt 6920's in stock for $1100, just to throw that out there...
> 
> for the OP, meds, water, food, wool socks n waterproof clothes.. really stock up on any meds that kid needs, as thats a game ender.


I picked one of those up last time I was home. Sadily I lost it in a boating accident. Its a pretty damn good gun, it feels nicer then my issue gun. though that may just of been the magpul stock.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't shop at Walmart and we produce a lot more of our food than we buy, so I am coming from a bit different place. The info others have posted is solid imo, I just have a slightly different take on what to buy first.
That being said, what I try to acquire first are the things that will save or make me money, so that the savings compound over time. If you think you might want to can or dehydrate then consider getting the equipment sooner rather than later. This can help you take advantage of times when food is available cheap or free and also save in general over store bought canned food for example.

With regards to the food itself I take the same approach, try to find cheap healthy foods that you actually like to eat and focus on those. If you like beans for instance, dry beans are a very affordable thing to eat so stocking up and using them will likely save you money. Even if a person doesn't want to change to more staple foods there are still ways to save money, buy whats on sale. If a type of canned chili you like is on sale don't just buy a couple, stock up big time (this also doesn't raise as many eyebrows because when things are on sale people tend to buy large quantities). 

I don't know if this is useful, like others have said it depends on a lot of things like what you will actually use, but imo preparing with food shouldn't COST money it should SAVE it


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Our deepest condolences on the loss of your wife.
Having a child changes the dynamics of survival not just for bugging in but especially if bugging out is involved.

Besides our staples and those that I usually have in the pantry, also our BOBs (72hr bug-out backpacks), I keep a couple of plastic crates with snap on covers in the closet of each bedroom which consists of another 72 hours of food and some things that extend beyond that per person in the household in case we have to hunker down in that particular room for the meantime. Don't put your eggs in one basket. Plus it's easy to roll the crates from one room to another. Since they are in crates, they are also easy to load into the car in case of a bug-out situation. Quick and organized rather than having to grab separate stuff from different shelves. Here is what's in them:

- Bottled water in both gallon and some smaller bottles. Can be bought in bulk in Costco. They already usually have best before or expiry dates but bottled water is inexpensive enough and easy enough to be rotated before that date comes since they are easy to consume.

- Food: I keep a small vacuum packed bag of rice, instant mashed potatoes, corned beef, vienna sausage, SPAM and canned vegetables. Also what helps a lot is Campbell's and Progresso soups. There is so much variety in type and flavor that it won't be redundant. I haven't found a flavor I didn't like yet. Clam chowder, corn chowder, chicken noodle, beef stew, etc. Some canned ravioli as well. They all keep for a couple of years. Don't forget a can opener or at least a multitool even if they have the pop top. I'll be addidng freeze dried food as well after I've tried the different flavors and pick what we like just to have a little something with more shelf life. Lifeboat rations as well.
I also keep milk and a few juice and coffee packets. The milk is for my daughter. I also keep a set of feeding bottles for her inside.

- Camp stove and a few butane canisters. Camp cookset. Plates and utensils.

- Hygiene & sanitation: Soap, dishwashing liquid, bottle wash, small bottle of bleach, toiletries (toothbrush, toothpaste, personal items), toilet paper, rags, towels, sponges, trash bags and ziplocs. Am looking to get a camp toilet as one bedroom is not connected to a bathroom.
I have a pack of disposable diapers for my daughter in there as well.

- Lighting: LED flashlight and camping lantern powered by AA batteries plus extra batteries. Candles, matches and a couple of lighters (1 flint type, 1 electric type). Will be getting a UCO candle lantern for this. The set with the 3 candles is good for more than 3 days because each candle burns for 9 hours but for now, votive candles and tealights will do for the meantime. Also adding a couple of light sticks.


The room/closet crates are independent of the pantry, BOBs and general gear and supplies. It's for last resort and it's easy to grab and load for transportation.
Also keep a list of the contents and expiry dates so that you can see at a glance which needs to be rotated.
Since you have a stream running through, get a good water filter like a Big Berkey as well for general use or any other decent filter out there. If you can, get a camp filter as well to have a backup of the bigger filter.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

With a child, especially a child with special needs, storing the foods you both eat on a regular basis is a good idea. Basically eat what you store and store what you eat. Try double buying until you have a good supply built up. That way you can just rotate through your supplies as you go and shelf life won't be a huge issue. Some easy things are canned meats, oatmeal, peanut butter, granola, dried fruits, drink mixes (cocoa, tea, powdered Gatorade, etc.) jerky, ramen or other packaged noodles like knorr, canned ravioli etc. And don't forget comfort foods for you and your boy. A piece of candy or special treat can go a long way towards boosting morale.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a suggestion, as I get Walmart gift cards from work every 3 months: make a list of what you need to get for preps, then see what is available online that is not available in your local store(s). I put items on as reminder list, and if I'm curious about availability I put it into my cart and jack the quantity up to some absurd amount (like 5,000) and see just how many they have available for shipping. This way I can decide if I need to buy it now or if I can wait to but it later while I get things that are becoming short on supply. If you already have gift cards or are willing to convert some of your prep budget cash to gift cards, use the gift cards to buy the online-only items...some ship home for free and most everything else will ship free site-to-store for pickup in person. Note: there are a multitude of other vender's product on Walmart's site, so I filter out all others when I check category pages...I have only recently considered buying one item from another vender which is not available through Walmart, as I can still use my gift card...you pay shipping (oftentimes at extremely high rates) and usually much higher prices through the other venders on items also available at Walmart.

I've used my gift cards to grab a variety of preps, but Walmart is a very good source for high-efficiency (LED) flashlights and head-lamps at reasonable prices. Rechargeable batteries and chargers can be had at good prices as well, although selection is not that good, lately. When you find one you're interested in, go to the brand's site to check specs, etc (Walmart doesn't always have accurate specs). Maglite XL-50 LED (3-AAA), Mini-Mag LED (2-AA) and Lenser P-3 LED (1-AAA) are my favorite hand-held lights for the money spent...compact, bright, water/impact resistant and low battery consumption.

For water purification (everyone should have a sustainable a way to purify water...not just boiling), they currently don't have the point zero two (micron) sawyer products, but they do have the point one (micron). I purchased a point one water filter bottle and can convert it to a grvity feed with additional containers for larger quantities of water. If the sawyer zero point two become available @ Walmart, that's where I'll but it, as they have lower prices than anywhere else online for what is currently available. BTW, I do recommend getting a zero point two purification system, as they are inexpensive, require no replacement filters, remove all biological contamination (zero point one does not remove viruses), have relatively high water flow rates and (either type) can literally be used for a lifetime...you simply back-flush the filter with purified water when the unit gets clogged with the supplied syringe...that's the only real maintenance you need to do on them...and of course, don't let it freeze once you've used it. If you need more info on the sawyer water filters/purifiers do a search for sawyer water purifiers.

If you research your sources and check their pricing for items you need, you can get the most bang for your buck. Walmart doesn't have the best selection in every category of products you may be looking for, and not always the best pricing, but they are a viable source for many things if you do some homework first. Again, make a list and start looking where you get these items, then compare prices and availability to decide where and when to buy them.

Good luck on your move...hope it brings what you're looking for.


----------



## sidepasser (Sep 3, 2013)

I would not buy water unless you have no way of getting it for free 

I would get containers that can be used to store water and a water purification system (see post above). I recycle milk jugs (clean very well, rinse well, fill with water and tape the date to the jug). Rotate as necessary. Costs nothing for the water or the jug. 

Don't buy food you or your child will not eat. I see a lot of folks who stock up on food that they would never eat in real life..blech..lol..buy what you and your child like, and do the "first in, first out" pantry method.

Need to address health items such as bandaids, simple antibiotic cream, rubbing alcohol, etc. or invest in a good first aid kit. Some tylenol or other fever reducer and cough medicine/cold medicine. Nothing worse that a horrible cough when you have nothing to take for it. 

Other things - if you have a pet that eats (and most do), I would address that as well. Some dogs/cats can eat raw diet, others cannot. But have some pet food put aside and rotate that as well.

Whatever your child needs for health and well being should be at the top of the list..medicines and so forth.

Do you have a way to GROW food? If so, even if it is in pots on the patio, stock up on some seeds for easy to grow items that y'all like. Invest perhaps in some canning jars or a dehydrator to store food. I would not depend on a freezer for any length of time..no too prudent if the power goes out and there is no gas/diesel to be had for a generator. Canning and dehydrating are long term storage methods that don't depend on fuel to keep.

I guess it depends on how you want to approach things. I have always been of the mind to buy things that make getting/having food easier rather than focusing my attention on purchasing food itself. Seeds, tools to garden with, canning jars, juicers, strainers, etc. allows one to be more in control of food production rather than dependent on the grocery store.

I think I would sit down and make a list and decide how you want to achieve relative independence in case of a disaster (of whatever sort).

When the tornadoes tore through Huntsville in 2011, I was ok as I had a full tank of gas in the car (I never let my car get below half before filling); had plenty of canned food, had water stored, candles, matches, extra batteries for my mag light, a simple hand operated can opener (y'all would be surprised at how many people only have an electric one!); cold packs frozen to help keep the items in the freezer cold, and a book. One can get quite bored sitting in a house with no electricity and roads that are blocked off so you cannot go anywhere, or no water. Reading is a good past time that relies on no power.

Maybe get the child a non electronic board game, chess set, checkers, etc. so the two of you can play together. A good kerosene lantern would come in handy as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eweber2112 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks again for all the Food for thought. Hopefully i will be able to make the right move and then be able to really focus on the plans.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Where in Ohio not needing GPS but a general area, some areas will be better than others


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Chemical toilet - if you don't already have one as part of your camp gear
Chemical toilet chemical - as above
TP - can't have too much
Rapid Washer - plunger type clothes washer & 2x 5-gallon/6-gallon buckets for clothes washing
3-gallon to 15-gallon water storage containers - at least 60 gallons worth
Sawyer Point Zero Two Absolute water purifier & 2 5-gallon/6-gallon buckets to make drip purification system

With those water and sanitation needs provided for, I would put the rest in your regular panty items, heavy on the meats, fruits, and comfort foods. Don't forget the other kitchen and bath supplies such as cleaners, etc.

Just my opinion.


----------

